# Corsair und Mainboards?



## dragonlort (5. August 2011)

Hallo
ich habe mir überlegt da corsair ja soviele computerteile  macht, kamm mir eine frage wie siehts den mit Mainboards  aus?
hattet ihr das mal überlegt ob es auch Corsair boards geben würde? würde sofort eins kaufen


----------



## Bluebeard (13. August 2011)

Wir haben definitiv keine Intentionen in den Bereichen Mainboard, Grafikkarte und CPU! Diese Bereiche sind für uns kein Ziel!

Zum einen haben wir hier sehr gute Partner und zum anderen sind dies keine Bereiche in die man so einsteigt. Für uns wäre nur eine Kooperation interessant wenn ein Mainboardhersteller der Top-3 Mainboardhersteller zu uns kommt und bei einem Board das wir selbst als perfektes OC Board sehen uns eine Edition anbietet - aber das wäre auch alles. Also eine Limitierte Auflage - nicht mehr aber auch nicht minder!


----------



## Gast1111 (13. August 2011)

Genau das gleiche hab ich dich doch neulich auch gefragt 
@Topic Das ist für Neueinsteiger auch kein lukratives Geschäft, zu viel Konkurrenz


----------



## dragonlort (13. August 2011)

ok schade aber danke für die info


----------



## Bluebeard (24. August 2011)

Nicht dafür - immer gerne


----------

